# Preventing condensation on insulated door- new cellar build



## rxbg (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello all. we are building a new home. am going to install a split system in room under stairs in turret. it is about 500 cu ft. will be putting closed cell foam in walls and ceiling of that room. the door will be wood/glass and fully insulated. is there anything else i can do to be sure that i will not experience any condensation on the glass of the door? we are in fl. home temp will be 73 and cellar temp will be 55. thanks.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 24, 2016)

rxbg said:


> Hello all. we are building a new home. am going to install a split system in room under stairs in turret. it is about 500 cu ft. will be putting closed cell foam in walls and ceiling of that room. the door will be wood/glass and fully insulated. is there anything else i can do to be sure that i will not experience any condensation on the glass of the door? we are in fl. home temp will be 73 and cellar temp will be 55. thanks.



You shouldn't experience any sweating if indeed the door and glass are both insulated. My cellar and home temps are nearly identical to yours, I'm in LA, so we both have lots of humidity. 

You do want to make sure that the seals on the door are done well, intact and functioning properly, and that the door contacts the seals evenly on all faces and at the threshold when it is closed.

Are you installing a split A/C system or a split refrigeration system to cool your room?


----------



## rxbg (Aug 24, 2016)

John- using a Whisperkool split platinum mini system.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 24, 2016)

rxbg said:


> John- using a Whisperkool split platinum mini system.



Cool system, I looked at those when I was designing my room, very nice refrigeration system, it should serve you well.


----------

